# 46G bowfront planted



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

As part of the move to upgrade my SW tank from nano to 75G, I'm also moving most of my freshwater tanks into this 46G tank. I've given up on Tangyanikan cichlids, and now the tank is hosting fishes/plants from 3 different tanks (two 20G, one 12G).










Fishes:
2 x silver angel fish
13 x cardinal tetras
5 x neon tetras
1 x cardina minnows
1 x red platy
2 x tuxedo guppy
1 x female guppy
8 x male endlers (unfortunately guppies and endlers now mixed in a same tank)
3 x female endlers
2 x white mollies (one male one female)
1 x long fin pleco
1 x short fin pleco
1 x hillstream loach
1 x amano shrimp
8 x red cherry shrimp


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

looks great...shoulda did that from the start..


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> looks great...shoulda did that from the start..


Yeah, this is the type of tank I wanted when I started this hobby, but this tank came with 5 very large fishes (3 year old frontosas) that I needed to keep for a while.

Also, most of the plants in it are from the few I got from members here, so it was good to let them grow first.

The driftwoods were purchased almost a year ago, and they've been sitting outside throughout. They do look good in this tank now.

This was a sort of rush job, I thought I could finish in a couple of hours but tearing down 3 small tanks do take time, and ended up spending 5 hours to complete.

Not sure if I could add a Betta fish in here...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Geez.. while looking at Julian's 15G planted post, I realized I had one otto in my 20G. I do not recall seeing it the night I transferred everything, but it was definitely there, healthy and doing fine, and had been that way for almost a year.. I wonder what happened to him  I hope I didn't kill him by accident


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

haha hope you find it. Man that is a nice looking tank, i can't wait to upgrade mine at some point.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

looks increadible.  i could not keep my plec in my planted tank as he as destroying the place, your plecs don't dig up plants, ect?


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the positive comments! I was pleasantly surprised to see that it turned out to be better than expected. I look at this tank more often than my SW nano these days 

I haven't found the otto (where can I look, the original tank is empty  ). I think it disappeared before I moved the tank..

No, the plecs don't dig up plants, at least not yet. I wasn't aware that plecs like to dig up plants..

Today I found these.. I have no idea whose it is. I'm guessing these are from the angels.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks like cichlid eggs!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

eggs. 99% angels lol..


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

For sure angel eggs.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

they this tanks looks really good too. you seem to know what you are doing! lol


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

tooslow said:


> they this tanks looks really good too. you seem to know what you are doing! lol


I learned from others in this forum


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

that is what i love about this forum. everyone helps out and there aren't many (if any) @ssholes! good job everyone.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Definitely angel eggs, nothing else in the tank coulda laid em . Nice new setup indeed.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

OK. My angel pair is laying eggs every few weeks, but none survives 

Here's updated FTS.. not doing much except water changes, added some assassin snails to control MTS, but they are still multiplying quickly...


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

tanks looking good. some angels won't raise their fry and others will but it takes them a while to figure it out. they made need to go into a breeding tank if you want to get babies. the young could also be getting snacked on by tankmates.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks great Yuri. What is the colourful plant at the top? Good luck with the Angels. Maybe you do need a fish room after all  

A bit OT, but about your stand - how wide is the door/opening in front? (I'm contemplating a new stand for my reef tank for better access)


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

> tanks looking good. some angels won't raise their fry and others will but it takes them a while to figure it out. they made need to go into a breeding tank if you want to get babies. the young could also be getting snacked on by tankmates.


Thanks. I'm not planning to breed them, I'll just let them figure things out themselves.



> Looks great Yuri. What is the colourful plant at the top? Good luck with the Angels. Maybe you do need a fish room after all


I think those are Ludwigia repens. I do have a fishroom  but shutting down most of the small tanks as I cannot support them all with my 75G reef tank consuming most of my time. You did not have chance to see my fishroom as it is located on 2nd floor, my library.



> A bit OT, but about your stand - how wide is the door/opening in front? (I'm contemplating a new stand for my reef tank for better access)


The door opening of the 46G is 15 inches wide. For reef tank stand, you want a better access to everything. While 15inches can work, I was impressed with Ameek's tank where there's full size door on all 3 sides.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Ahh, then I misread one of your posts back when you had marine ich - I thought you were considering a fish room then.
Thanks for the ID on the plant and info on the stand. I may have to follow Ameek and build my own stand eventually. I think I will go with what I have now just to get started.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Fast forward 7 years, this is the same tank, same aquascape and mostly the same plants as before but different fishes in now.

I was fighting BBA for a while and learned that nothing works better than frequent water changes! BBA is still there but overall the tank looks much better now.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Fast forward few more years, still have this running but was in somewhat neglected state. Trying to keep up with necessary maintenance tasks, added few more plants and looks nicer now (at least to me).

Took out driftwood altogether. It started to deteriorate to the point that it's mostly rotted. Not sure if it is expected or just me not keeping up with water changes regularly..


----------

